# Irish Gaelic: ráiméis



## L'irlandais

Well I'm just back from the Home country.
Dipped again in West Cork English :  Obviously Boreen (Bóithrín) for "small country lane" was heard quite often during my stay.

However one that's puzzling me right now is* rámeis*.  Heard several times in conversation, and spotted once when reading. 


> Níl ann ach raiméis (It’s nothing but nonsense)


Firstly any ideas how to spell it correctly?
Secondly any ideas what it means literally, rather than simply meaning "nonsense"


----------



## Brioche

According to this website http://www.irishdictionary.ie/home

ráiméis = gibberish, drivel, rigmarole


----------



## L'irlandais

Thanks Brioche,
The Oxford Irish dictionary gives :





> ráiméis nf2 ráiméis (chainte)! nonsense!


Which more or less answers my questions on spelling and general meaning of the word.





> rá = saying (from the verb abair)


So it looks like "rá" plus some other word in Irish.  
Since it's about speech ; any of the synonyms you suggest work quite well in this context.  It shares the prefix with rámhaille (delirium, raving, delusion) for example.  (Though I haven't heard yet this second term used as a loan-word in West Cork English.)


----------



## elirlandes

"ráiméis" is a loan word used in English fairly regularly. "Nonsense" would be the most direct translation I would use.


----------



## L'irlandais

elirlandes said:


> "... "Nonsense" would be the most direct translation I would use.


Hi el Irlandes,
Thanks for the reply, I agree the direct translation is clear.  I was just wondering (out loud) if a parallel could be drawn between
"rá" + "*m*h*aille*" and "rá" + "i *méis*".  If so what were the meaning of the "_add-on_" words might be, in each case.

(It's a fright my Irish is still so poor, given that I now speak fluent French and a fair old smattering of German.)


----------

